# Cross Breeding of Snake Species, what do YOU think?



## Suenstu (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been noticing more and more references to cross breeding. I'm not a fan of this myself, but quite curious to hear other's views and opinions on it 
* takes can opener to worm can *


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 2, 2011)

Some cross breed, most don't. But remember kiddies, cross-breeds are illegal in some states and they do seize the animals if detected


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2011)

Can someone define exactly what is deemed cross breeding? If it's what I think it is then I'm a big no.


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 2, 2011)

Im personally against it. However, crossbreeding subspecies (eg. a jungle and a diamond) isnt too bad, but I'd be totally against crossbreeding species like carpondros (GTP x carpet) and "comas" (woma x carpet) especially the latter as womas and carpets are from two different genera.
But I dont think anyone in australia has bred comas or carpondros, am I correct?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Sep 2, 2011)

Anything that doesn't occur naturally as an intergrade is classified as a cross breed. 

This thread will close quickly me thinks.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Anything that doesn't occur naturally as an intergrade is classified as a cross breed.



Yeah that's what I thought.... it's a no


----------



## eitak (Sep 2, 2011)

As much as I like the look of some crosses I am against them for the sake of future conservation. I mean look at all the mutt dogs on death toll in pounds? 

Also I can imagine some breeders selling crosses as pure to unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## Boidae (Sep 2, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Anything that doesn't occur naturally as an intergrade is classified as a cross breed.


Sorry can someone explain to me what an intergrade is, is it just a crossbreed that can occur naturally?


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 2, 2011)

Disregard my post


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 2, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yep, like a diamond cross coastal which is a fairly common occurance.



Please don't post misinfo,intergrades and crossbreeds are a totally different thing.There has been heaps of threads on the subject here over the years yet the vast majority still don't understand the difference.If you want to get an understanding of the differences then the search function on the forum would be a good start.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 2, 2011)

morelia X morelia = morelia , does it equal hybrid...no, cross breed....no.... this subject is open to massive debate due to intergrade v hybrid and what the definition of a morelia x morelia is i like them when done by people with brains! 
IMO random fools crossing them to make bucks is a VERY bad thing 1 because theirs almost no money in crosses YET, there will be lots when its done right, 2 most people randomly crossing wouldn't kno hyper from hypo let alone a decent cross pairing
and 3 its not worth telling people u cross, because of the hater syndrome, just like albinos and jags the have not's will complain and slander to keep sales with them not in the next good thing 
JMO

Nato


----------



## Australis (Sep 2, 2011)

Nato,

So if i understand your opinion, the offspring from the following hypothetical pairings wouldn't constitute a cross or hybrid to you?

Morelia oenpelliensis x Morelia carinata
Morelia amethistina x Morelia viridis 

etc..etc..


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 2, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> 3 its not worth telling people u cross, because of the hater syndrome, just like albinos and jags the have not's will complain and slander to keep sales with them not in the next good thing
> JMO
> 
> Nato



Perhaps I read this part wrong, but I don't think it's fair or accurate to say people with a loyalty to pure animals are simply "have nots" of Jags etc and don't like them out of envy or anything of the sort...not liking something can (believe it or not) have nothing to do with cash flow.



anyway, can't say I'm a cross fan. Without getting into animal ethics;
It'd be all merry and good IF they weren't going to be released into the wild, and IF people were honest...but it won't happen. People will dump them, some will escape, and people will lie about what they actually are.
Sure, we already have this problem with foreign snakes in our wild populations...but that doesn't mean "oh to hell with it" and keep adding more problems.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Sep 2, 2011)

not another cross breeding post...


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 2, 2011)

No, again................................


----------



## Suenstu (Sep 2, 2011)

I was interested in the current opinions of people regarding this topic, you didn't leave an actual answer to the question posed JoshuaAtherton, just decided to have a little whinge. Not particularly helpful or interesting on your part. I have searched past threads on this subject. I wanted a current opinions for my own interest, information and perspective. I personally find the whole subject quite intriguing. If you don't like it, don't read the thread, don't block it up with your negativity. Pretty simple stuff really. Called "manners". Maybe you've heard of them?
Have a nice night


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 2, 2011)

Suenstu said:


> I was interested in the current opinions of people regarding this topic, you didn't leave an actual answer to the question posed JoshuaAtherton, just decided to have a little whinge. Not particularly helpful or interesting on your part. I have searched past threads on this subject. I wanted a current opinions for my own interest, information and perspective. I personally find the whole subject quite intriguing. If you don't like it, don't read the thread, don't block it up with your negativity. Pretty simple stuff really. Called "manners". Maybe you've heard of them?
> Have a nice night



Not quite.The very idea of a discussion forum is to share ones point of view,whether positive or negative,how else would you gain a perspective on a subject?


----------



## D3pro (Sep 2, 2011)

Ugly things they are


----------



## Suenstu (Sep 2, 2011)

Point is he didn't offer an opinion on the subject at hand.


----------



## Erebos (Sep 2, 2011)

I love these guys would fork out the cash for them.









Cheers Brenton


----------



## Suenstu (Sep 2, 2011)

D3pro! The eyes freak me out on that one!!!!

Br3nton, that second pic is an incredible looking animal, what is the story behind it?


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 2, 2011)

Lots of good discussion in the morelia milkshakes thread,Most know my stance on cross breeding and happy to discuss via pm's if anyone is interested in chatting about it.


----------



## Erebos (Sep 2, 2011)

Suenstu said:


> D3pro! The eyes freak me out on that one!!!!
> 
> Br3nton, that second pic is an incredible looking animal, what is the story behind it?


 
There green tree python x carpet python 75%Gtp there in the states but look unreal if I was experienced i would try and x them myself but I don't know anything about it and I'm not keen on trying. Haha 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Suenstu (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks S&M Morelia, I have looked through that thread a few times now, it is interesting for sure but seemed to me to be primarily for people who were in "favor of".... I very well might PM you!! Thanks for your input 

Thanks Br3nton, wow sounds really complicated to me!!!


----------



## tyson001 (Sep 3, 2011)

i for one don't see the problem with cross breeds as i think that they are quite nice depending on the X'ing and as long as people state what they are before selling so we don't get feral animals getting into natural lines. but i do have to draw the line when it comes to CarpetXWomas as they are to different.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok try this one...

In my opinon...

We have heaps of threads on here, stating peoples points of view on this issue.

The one's I have seen, end up with arguments and people not really being civil to each other.
With your comment about "the worm can "
I believe you knew this and thought let's get another one happening, right or wrong that's how it came across to me.

Therefore, I don't think that we should have, or need another thread on cross breeding for a while.
As everyone can already say that some people are against it and some people are not against it, the question is...
Who, What, When, Where and why.

I just don't see the point of ANOTHER cross breeding thread.

Try something a little different if your that interested in it.
Ask people a series of questions.

Eg:
Male or Female
Ask people what there age is,
species kept
how long they have kept snakes for.
Go on to ask what they feel about cross breeding actually is.
what they like about it and why
What they don't like about it and why.

Therefore it is not a debate, you can go through it, and find out what the majority is of.
Males that are into cross breeding
Females that are into cross breeding
See whether the older or younger generation is more likely to be for or against cross breeding
ETC

If you ask nicely, some math wizz on here might be able to sum it all up for you.

This will be better than another silly argument on a forum where people get flamed for having an opinion.


----------



## Erebos (Sep 3, 2011)

What's the wether like in tarragon Josh. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Sep 3, 2011)

I assume you mean Traralgon,
I'm not in Traralgon but it's 10 here at the moment.
Close though...
Why do you ask?
Do you know the area?


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 3, 2011)

Im all for cross breeding when it comes to producing cool looking jags but if ur Going to cross bred like jungle to darwin and plan on selling the bubs ... No way


----------



## Suenstu (Sep 3, 2011)

Joshua you miss my point, but that's ok. 
As for my "can of worms" comment, you have certainly misinterpreted that. Not my problem really. I'm getting some good points of view and opinions from this, which as I have already mentioned was what I was hoping for. (To those forum members who have offered insights and opinions to the actual question posed, I thank you - much appreciated).
Josh, as the subject matter/thread is apparently offensive to you, perhaps you should concentrate on something else?
Have a nice day


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 19, 2011)

I think that since it's going to happen no matter what anyone says, instead of shooting down the people that attempt it, people should instead be focusing on educating them so they don't do as much damage. Personally, I'm on the fence here, I don't disagree with cross-breeding, but I don't agree either.


----------

